# Outback White Cabinets/interior



## sportsfen (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Fellow Campers, Was just wondering if I could get some feedback regarding the Outback's White interior and how hard it is to keep Clean. My wife and I are Buying the 29FBHS, and she doesn't seem to think they will be that hard to maintain, But I think Otherwise. Any Owners with advice would be appreciated!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The cabinets are very easy to wipe clean. The white cabinets are a big draw to the Outbacks. They open up the inside (makes the inside "feel" more spacious), and in my opinion, will keep the trailer looking newer, longer.

Randy


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I second Randy's comments.

With the kids, I thought the white cabinets would be a hassle to keep clean, they are not. The wipe off easy with any mild detergent or even a wet rag. And, indeed-the white makes the trailer seem larger and brighter.

Jose


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

I agree with Randy...... while my camper is very new (only a week) my wife and I said the same thing about the camper feeling open with the white cabinets....


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll umm.. 4th that opinion...









The cabinets are very easy to clean and really brighten up the interior of the unit.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not really sure how to quantify it - the camper feels like the next generation for styling. Even oak feels a little 80s to me and I love Oak at home.

As far as cleaning - combine a very smooth surface with good water resistance properties and there is no problem with dirt. Not even with a grimy 13 year old who only remembers to wash his hands after he realizes he's leaving hand marks everywhere. (By the way, HE cleans them!)


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I agree with everyone else. Very easy to clean. We just a bit of Soft Scrub and we're off!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Out 28 BHS is entering it's third year and the white cabinets have withstood two adults, two small children and one very cranky old Weiner Dog. It was a big draw for me because it opened up the interior and made it feel warmer and more spacious and cut down on the "cave" feel. If weather traps you in these become important.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

In addition to cleaning really easy, they're covered in some kind of hard laminate that is VERY durable. You won't be sorry.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I'll stay with the unanimous opinion...the white cabinets are no problem at all.


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I have the Sydney Edition 30RLS. I had the same concern and thought that I would spend majority of the time cleaning and it would be more of a chore. The cabinets are thermofoil cabinets which is the same as the residential type. I have even used my finger to wipe off a smudge and it works. Also, when you walk inside, or at least when I do, I think wow, this is why I bought this trailer. Its light and bright and just the way I wanted it and the idea of cleaning cabinets goes away.

Alos, if you have kids, bribe them into cleaning and maintaining it for $5


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's what the outside shower is for....you can hose 'dem kids down before entering! 

Seriously, we don't have any issues keeping them clean. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ditto, ditto, ditto, ditto, ditto ...


----------

